# Plötzliche Performance-Probleme an Laptop. Könnte Mainboard oder CPU hinüber sein?



## Paul (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit ein paar Woche große Probleme mit meinem Laptop, es handelt sich um einen Dell Vostro (Core2Duo, 2.2 GHz, 3 GB Ram), der das - für einen Laptop biblische - Alter von fast 4 1/2 Jahren auf dem Buckel hat. Seit einigen Wochen hatte ich starke Performanceprobleme, was mich dazu veranlasst hat, das ganze System nun mal neu aufzusetzen - der Erfahrung mit diversen früheren Windowsversionen nach bringt das ja häufig eine Menge. Leider haben sich die Probleme nicht verbessert, sondern eher noch verschlimmert. Auf dem frischen System läuft gerade mal Firefox mit 2-4 Tabs und die CPU-Auslastung beträgt im Schnitt 90% - idle. Wenn ich versuche mit dem Firefox, oder mit sonst einem Programm etwas zu machen läuft der Rechner so langsam, dass es keinen Sinn mehr ergibt, irgendwas zu machen und die CPU ist zu 100% ausgelastet - durchgehend. 
In einem Diagnosetool, welches ich mir geladen hatte, um die CPU-Temperatur zu checken (~60°C), habe ich gesehen, dass meine CPU bei 800 MHz (~100MHz x 8) läuft, was mir bei einer minimalen Clock von 1.2 GHz etwas spanisch vorkommt. Nach dem zweiten Mal neu starten hat mir das BIOS-Setup dann nur noch eine Clock von 400 MHz angezeigt. Ich vermute nun, dass meine CPU oder mein Mainboard hin seien könnten (eher zweiteres) und würde (nach dieser langen Vorrede) gerne wissen ob ihr mir zustimmt, oder ob ihr noch andere Ideen haben könntet, woran es liegen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Beste Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Michael Reinisch (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Paul,

eine kleine Frage hast du in der Zeit wo du das Notebook dein eigen nennst es auch mal sauber gemacht ?

Den 60°C CPU Temperatur sind doch schon ne menge für ein Notebook, ich tippe einfach darauf das der CPU Kühler zu ist und die Heiße Luft nicht mehr raus transportiert werden kann.
Dadurch taktet die CPU runter um sich vor einem hitze Tod zu schützen.

Grüße

Michael


----------

